# حكم من لم تبلغه الدعوة فى المسيحية



## nicolas cage (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة
كنت اتكلم مع صديق مسلم عن حكم من لم تبلغه الدعوة للدين السليم لسبب ما

*# ......................... #*

السؤال : ما حكم من لم تبلغه الدعوة للدين السليم , فى المسيحية و هل مصيرهم النة ايضا ؟؟ و الرجاااء ذكر ايات من الانجيل تؤكد الاجابة
شكرا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

الناموس بموسى اعطى اما النعمة والحق بيسع المسيح صار

الناموس يعنى القانون

ومكتوب عنهم فى الكتاب يكونو ا ناموس لانفسهم اى يحاكوا على افعالهم فقط 

هل يعرف اللة 

هل كان يعمل صالحا كدة يعنى

سلام المسيح


----------



## nicolas cage (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كان يعمل صالحا و لكن لم تسمح له الفرصة لمعرفة خلاص المسيح و اعتناق المسيحية


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

nicolas cage قال:


> كان يعمل صالحا و لكن لم تسمح له الفرصة لمعرفة خلاص المسيح و اعتناق المسيحية



يكفى اعاملة واعترافة بوجود اللة 

الكتاب المقدس قال

يكونوا ناموسا لانفسهم


----------



## Eva Maria (26 سبتمبر 2008)

من رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية , ألاصحاح الثاني :

 11 لان ليس عند الله محاباة
12 لان كل من اخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك.وكل من اخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان.
13 لان ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس هم ابرار عند الله بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون.
14 لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم
15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة.
16 في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح"


موضوع مكرر :

سؤال حول مصير من لم يسمع بالمخلص 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5207


----------



## nicolas cage (26 سبتمبر 2008)

" 11 لان ليس عند الله محاباة
12 لان كل من اخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك.وكل من اخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان.
13 لان ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس هم ابرار عند الله بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون.
14 لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم
15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة.
16 في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح"

الكلام ببساطة يقول : الناموس هنا مقصود به قوانين الله .
اذا فالوحي المقدس يخاطب اليهود قائلا ، لا تعتقد كونكم كيهود اعطاكم الله الانبياء والكتاب انكم الوحيدون الذين سوف تخلصون والباقون سوف يهلكون ، فشل اليهود في توصيل الرسالة للناس سواء بقصد او بدون قصد لا يعني ان الله عاجز عن توصيل قوانينه لباقي البشر ...

هنا تقول الفقرة : ان من لم يصله الناموس ، هم ناموس لانفسهم ، من لم تصلهم قوانين الله المعلنة عن طريق الانبياء ، فسيحاكمهم الله بحسب نواميس ضمائرهم ، والتي هي احد الاجهزة الالهية لاستقبال صوت الله ...

فان الله سوف يحاكم الناس بما كانت ضمائرهم ( نواميسهم ) تحاكمهم به ...
فهناك اناس كثيرون يعيشون بالطريقة التي ترضي الله ، حتى وان لم يسمعوا ما يطلبه الله في الكتب المقدسة !!!!

اذا المحك هنا ، ليس من لديه الناموس ، بل من يعمل بالناموس 



شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Rom 2:14  لأنه الأمم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء إذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم
Act 10:35  بل في كل أمة الذي يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده.


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يرى اذا كان هذا الانسان ضميره نقى ويستحق معرفة المسيح الله يظهر له ذاته بأى طريقه ولا يصعب على الرب شئ
Rom 11:33  يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه! ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء!


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كما قال الاحبة
من لم يسمع بالمسيح و بخلاصه فسيدان و يحاسب بالناموس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل
+++ لو لم يكن التجسد الإلهى ، والفداء الإلهى ، ضرورة حتمية ، لما فعله الله ، لأنه يفعل شيئاً بلا لزوم .
+++ وعن ذلك مكتوب : [ *كان ينبغى* أن يتألم المسيح ] ، وهو قال : [ من أجل هذه الساعة أنا أتيت ] 
+++ فالحكم كان بسبب خطية آدم . + ونسله ورث جرثومة الخطية ، مثلما ترث الحبوب الجراثيم من أصل الشجرة ، ومثلما يمتد المرض من أصل الشجرة إلى فروعها ، ومثلما يرث المولود فيروس الإيدز من والديه . ثم زاد كل إنسان فى خطيته جداً .
++++ فالأصل أن الناس محكوم عليهم ، ولكن الله أعطاهم فرصة الخلاص بفدائه .
..............................
+++ ولكن دخول الملكوت والفرح الأبدى ، يستحيل بدون الفداء ، وإلاَّ لما إحتمل الله كل ما إحتمله .
+++ فلا نغرق أنفسنا فى البحث عن أشياء يستحيل علينا الوصول إليها ، بل نتمسك بالطريق الصحيح ، لأن : [ كل واحد سيعطى حساباً عن نفسه ] ، فلا نهمل هذه الفرصة لأى سبب .


----------



## وااحد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وما حكم من وصلته الدعوة للمسيحية ولم يقتنع بها ومات 
وما حكم الطفل الذي مات صغيرا ولم يتعمد


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وااحد قال:


> وما حكم من وصلته الدعوة للمسيحية ولم يقتنع بها ومات





وااحد قال:


> وما حكم الطفل الذي مات صغيرا ولم يتعمد




اخي الفاضل 

اولا : هذه اسئلة مكررة ، تم الاجابة عنها ، يرجى استخدام خاصية البحث عن الموضوعات 

ثانيا: حتى لو كتبت لك الاجابة ، فان الادارة تطلب ان يكون لكل سؤال موضوع مستقل ، واخشى ان يتم حذف سؤالك واجابتي ، فارجو ان تكتب سؤالك في موضوع مستقل 
(يرجى قراءة لوائح وقوانين المنتدى ) 

مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## وااحد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> 
> اولا : هذه اسئلة مكررة ، تم الاجابة عنها ، يرجى استخدام خاصية البحث عن الموضوعات
> 
> ...



شكرا عزيزي على الاهتمام والرد مع أني كنت أتمنى  أن أحصل على الإجابة هنا حيث أن أسئلتي لها صلة للموضوع .. عموما سأحاول أن أفتح موضوعا جديدا


----------



## وليد وبس (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فى العصر الحالى لم يعد يوجد انسان لم يسمع عن الديانات النختلفه وبالتالى كله هيتحاسب على دينه 
يعنى كل الناس عارفه الاسلام والمسيحبه واليهوديه وكل انسان ليه القرار انه يفاضل بينهم ويختار اللى هوا عايزه لان اختياره يعتبراجابه على سؤال فان اخطا الاجابه سيحاسب على خطئه فى الاختيار اشد العذاب 
فلابد ان تختار لانك سوف تسائل على الاختيار فاختار بعقلك ولا تجعل الديانه كالميراث مثلما يكون اباك تكون مثله ولكن اختار بنفسك لانك انت الوحيد التى تحاسب عاى اختيارك وليس اباك 
 م/ وليد computer science(programmer)
شكرا


----------



## twety (15 ديسمبر 2008)

امين ربنا معنا دايما


----------



## dudu (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*على كل انسان ان يؤمن بل ثالوث المقدس *

لكي يكون لة رجاء في الحياة الابدية 

*والمسلم لايقبل ولا يعترف بسم الاب  و الابن والروح القدس*

متئ الأصحاح  12 



31 لذلك أقول لكم: كل خطيئة وتجديف يغفر .للناس، وأما? *التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يغفر لهم.*
32 ومن قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يغفر له، وأما من* قال على الروح القدس، فلن يغفر له، لا في هذه الدنيا ولا في الآخرة*.


----------



## suf_ch (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بالفعل في الوقت الحالي لا يوجد انسان لم يسمع بالمسيح والمسيحية حتى وان لم يكن يعرف عنها الكثير​


----------



## وااحد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

وإذا كان إنسان يبحث عن الحق وبالطبع سمع عن المسيحية ولكنه لم يقتنع مع وجدود رغبة أكيدة له للوصول للحق ثم مات فما جزاءه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الله لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد 
ومافيش حد مش هاتوصله البشاره بالمسيح لان ربنا قال اكرزو وبشروا فى جميع الامم وعمدوهم-------------------
يعنى ربنا اكيد هايوصل كلمته للكل
اما اذا صدف والكلمه لم تصل للبعض فسوف يحاسبهم الرب ذى ماقالوا اخواتى سابقا هايحاسبهم كأعمالهم وكاضميرهم (ضميرهم ناموسهم)وابسط مثال يوسف الصديق كانت لسه على ايامه لا الوصايا ولا الشريعه نزلت ومع ذلك رفض فعل الشر مع امرأة فوطيفار وقال كيف افعل هذا الشر العظيم واخطى الى الله  - يعنى ضميره كان ناموسه 
وكمان مش الواحد يعرف ويقول انا معرفش ربنا مش هايدينى لا من يعرف اكثر يدان اكثر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاءة مع الاشرار طبعا لانه عرف الحق ورفضه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا عادل وحنين وله علم المستقبل وعارف اذا كان هؤلاء الاطفال الذين ماتوا اذا عاشوا كان هايعملوا ايه
وكمان الاطفال الغير متعمدين لهم مكانة خاصة هايشوفوا النور بس مش هايعيشوا فيه


----------



## وااحد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> الله لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد
> ومافيش حد مش هاتوصله البشاره بالمسيح لان ربنا قال اكرزو وبشروا فى جميع الامم وعمدوهم-------------------
> يعنى ربنا اكيد هايوصل كلمته للكل



لست أقصد أن تصله الكلمة ولكن أقصد الاقتناع 0.... انسان سمع عن المسيحية وحاول بكل جهده وعقله أن يفهمها ولكن لم يقتنع لأنه لم يفهم الأقانيم والتجسد ووفاة الاله وقيامته من الموت من أقامه إن كان هو أصلا ميتا ... أعتقد أن كثير من تلك المسائل صعبة حتى على بعض رجال الدين فكيف يفهمها الانسان العادي .. من ليس له قدر عال من الفهم أو الذكاء أو التعليم ... أنا لم أتحكم في قدر ذكائي فكيف لى أن أفهم تلك المسائل العويصة ... وشكرا لردك الكريم


----------



## وااحد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> جزاءة مع الاشرار طبعا لانه عرف الحق ورفضه



وهل معرفة الحق هي فقط السماع أم الفهم  لقد سمعنا مثلا عن البوذية ومعلواتنا عنها وإن تفاوتت أعتقد أنها بسيطة أو تكاد تكون منعدمة ... فلو كانت هي الدين الحق مثلا ... فما ذنبي أن ظروفي لم تسمح بمعرفتها معرفة حقة أليس الله محبة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (28 ديسمبر 2008)

وااحد قال:


> لست أقصد أن تصله الكلمة ولكن أقصد الاقتناع 0.... انسان سمع عن المسيحية وحاول بكل جهده وعقله أن يفهمها ولكن لم يقتنع لأنه لم يفهم الأقانيم والتجسد ووفاة الاله وقيامته من الموت من أقامه إن كان هو أصلا ميتا ... أعتقد أن كثير من تلك المسائل صعبة حتى على بعض رجال الدين فكيف يفهمها الانسان العادي .. من ليس له قدر عال من الفهم أو الذكاء أو التعليم ... أنا لم أتحكم في قدر ذكائي فكيف لى أن أفهم تلك المسائل العويصة ... وشكرا لردك الكريم



المسيحية ليس فيها اى شىء عويص عزيزى, ولو راجعت صفحات المنتدى - تحديدا قسمى الاسئلة والاجوبة والرد على الشبهات - ستجد اننا شرحنا كل هذه العقائد واثبتنا ان المسيحية هى العقيدة الوحيدة التى توافق العقل والمنطق, كما اثبتنا ايضاً بقسم الحوار الإسلامى ان الإسلام لا يمكن ان يكون دين سماوى عقلياً واخلاقياً. فالمشكلة عزيزى ليست فى المسيحية وانما فى الاسلام الذى اعطاك فكرة مسبقة خاطئة عن المسيحية وجعلك رافضاً لفهم المسيحية. امضى بعض الوقت فى قراءة مواضيع المنتدى وانا واثق ان الله سيهديك للحق لكن إن كنت طالباً للحق.
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن من اقام الله ان كان اصلاً ميتاً, فأنا الذى اسألك من أين اتيت بأن الله مات بلاهوته؟؟!!!!!!! فنحن كمسيحيين نؤمن ان الله مات بناسوته فقط وليس بلاهوته لان اللاهوت منزه عن الموت.
ارأيت عزيزى أن المشكلة ليست فى العقيدة المسيحية وانما فى فكرتكم الخاطئة عنها؟.


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
لى سؤال بعد اذنكم
انا اؤمن بالمسيحيه وانا مسلمه من اب و ام مسلمين يتعذر على ان اتعمد ولكنى رشمت نفسى و جسمى بالصليب و الليب لا يغادر قلبى وانا اتعلم المسيحيه من خلال النت واعمل بما اتعلمه كما انى اصلى للمسيح يسوع
واود ان اعرف هل يتقبلنى ربى يسوع فى رحمته حتى يتسنى لى ان اتعمد واتناول وحتى يبارك حياتى
ام انا مازلت عند الرب مشركه
هل بهذا اكون مخطئه وهل لى من توبه ارجوكم اعينونى وليجاوبنى من يحب الرب يسوع وليباركه ربنا ويحفظه


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

احب الرب
احب امنا الحنون
ام كل مسيحي
مؤمن وعاصى
اتبشر بها
اركع تحت قدمها راجية شفاعتها
ولا تأخذوا بكلام جهلة مسلمين يريدون تحريضكم على النار كما انا الان انكوى بلهيبها
ولن يطفأها غير ربى
المحب لكل من سار نحوه
وطلب عفوه


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

يعنى انا لومت مش هاشوف النور
علشان لسه ما تعمدتش
الحقونى ارجوكم


----------



## Tabitha (11 يناير 2009)

أختنا سالي ماتقلقيش كوني واثقة إن زي ما المسيح أتى لكِ بنفسه ولم يتركك
هو هو نفسه الي هيرتب لكِ الفرصة ويرتب الظروف إنك تتعمدي بالوقت المناسب 

بنصحك إنك تتعرفي على أب كاهن يرشدك ويساعدك 
وإذا ما أمكنش أهم حاجة إن قلبك يكون مع المسيح والمسيح يكون في قلبك
يسوع معاكي


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز 
اشكرك على ردك الطيب
واسالك ان تصلى من اجلى ومن اجل كل من احب المسيح الرب يسوع
ولم يتمكن مثلى من ان يشهر نصرانيته وايمانه به
وليباركك الرب ويحفظك ويعطيك ما تتمناه


----------



## Bent el Mokhals (5 يونيو 2009)

_*ربنا بيقول ان لحد ما العالم يخلص هيكون كل العالم وصلوا الكتاب المقدس يعني الكل وصلوا البشارة فلو هي مقبلوش دي بقى مشكلتهم لان مفيش حد مش هيبشر قبل مجئ المسيح   متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 14 وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.  
*_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يونيو 2009)

nicolas cage قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> كنت اتكلم مع صديق مسلم عن حكم من لم تبلغه الدعوة للدين السليم لسبب ما
> 
> *# ......................... #*
> ...



_
سؤال جميل جدا منك

اشكرك لطرحه للمناقشه
لاكنى اختلف مع كثيرا من المداخلات
فهناك اناس لم تصل لهم رساله المسيح منذ الصليب ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ذالك
مثل
الهنود الحمر بعد اكتشاف امريكا الشماليه على يد الفايكنج الذين يعتبرون اول من دخلها من الاوربين وهؤلاء الفايكنج دخلوها سنه 1000 بعد الميلاد

أما أول استعمار فكان بعد للإسبان بعد وصول كرستوفر كولمبس لجزر الكاريبي في العام 1492

اذا هناك الف عاما  اجبال تولد واجيال تنتهى حياتها على الارض وهم لا يعرفوص المسيح ولا يعرفون عمله لخلاص العالم

ما مصيرهم اذا؟؟؟؟؟ هل يعذبون؟؟؟ ام يتنعمون بالملكوت رغم عدم ايمانهم؟؟؟؟

وايضا ليسو الهنود الحمر فقط فالصين لم تعرف المسيحيه قبل القرن التاسع عشر 

واليابان وكوريا الشماليه والجنوبيه فى حدود ذالك الزمان بدء المبشرين بالتبشير فى تلك البلاد واليوم الصين بها 15 مليون مسيحى

استرليا التى اكتشفها جيمس كوك
 الأبوريجين هم السكان الأصليين لأستراليا والجزر المحيطة بها
واكتشفت استرليا فى القرن الشابع عشر

هل امنو سكانها الاصلين الأبوريجين بالمسيح وعمل الفداء؟؟؟

وهناك كثيرا مما قبل الصلب من الامم غير اليهود الذين كانوا شعب الله ما مصيرهم ايضا؟؟؟

يجيب الكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح ويحدد مكان لهم وهى الفوة العظيمه 
والفوة العظيمه هذه قد تكون مكان للذين لم تصل لهم البشاره
لاكن هناك راى اخر يقول  انهم باعمالهم سوف يدانون 
فيقول بولس الرسول انهم ناموس انفسهم
فكل مجتمع مهما كان قيمه ومبادئه لهم سلوكيات نابعه من الضمير الانسانى
وهذا الضمير الانسانى ناموس لانفسهم يدين العاصى ويبرر البار
فنسمع عن قصص لاناس من الصين لاكنهم محبين جدا لمجتمعهم
واليابانين الذين بلغ حبهم لوطنهم اعلى من اى بلد اخر  هم منهم ابرار باعمالهم حسب ناموس انفسهم الذى يبرر ويدين

هؤلاء الذين يتبررون بالناموس انفسهم راى البعض انهم يدخلون الملكوت باعمالهم الصالحه
فمنهم من يهتم بالناس ويخدمهم وينفذ تعاليم الانجيل لاكنه لا يعرفه هل يلقى فى جهنم؟؟؟
بالطبع لا والا كان الله ظالم ان يحاسب انسان عن بشاره لم تصل له؟؟؟ لاكن حاششششا ان يكون الله هكذا فالله عادل ورحيم
ويحاسب كل احد حسب اعماله

لاكن من تصلهم البشاره بالانجيل ولم يؤمنوا هؤلاء سوف يعذبون فى جهنم ويدينون بعدم قبلوهم للمسيح واعمالهم التى هى ضد المسيح
لذالك نحن فى مصر اقباط شاهد لله على الاض فلن يفلت احد من المسلمين من العقاب لاننا شهود عليهم
ومع العصر الحديث غزا التلفزيون العالم كله وصاروا المبشرين بكل اللغات والثقافات والاجناس
فى جميع الدول 
كنايس فى كل مكان وفى كل الدول
لاكن مازال هناك قبائل بدائيه لم تصل لها البشاره 
فالمسيح كما اوضحت الاخت بنت المخلص لا ينهى الحياه على الارض الا عندما  تصل البشاره لكل العالم

ولالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد امين


_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يونيو 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> لى سؤال بعد اذنكم
> انا اؤمن بالمسيحيه وانا مسلمه من اب و ام مسلمين يتعذر على ان اتعمد ولكنى رشمت نفسى و جسمى بالصليب و الليب لا يغادر قلبى وانا اتعلم المسيحيه من خلال النت واعمل بما اتعلمه كما انى اصلى للمسيح يسوع
> واود ان اعرف هل يتقبلنى ربى يسوع فى رحمته حتى يتسنى لى ان اتعمد واتناول وحتى يبارك حياتى
> ...



_ اولا انا فخور بكى اختى العزيزة على قبولك للمسيح وانتصارك على الشيطان الاسلامى الذى اضل كثيرون فليباركك الرب طول ايامك
انا عن المعموديه
فستظلى انتى كمثل اللص اليمين الذى اغتصب الملكون بكلمه من المسيح لانه لا امكانيه له ان يتعمد
لاكن احذررررى
ان تكن امامك فرصه للمعموديه ولم تعتمدى فيقول لكى المسيح 
من لم يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السموات

دا يعتمد على هل امامك فرصه للمعموديه ام لا؟؟ والاجابه حضرتك تعليميها اكثر مننا حينما تجلسى مع نفسك
 ان لم تكن امامك فرصه فيجب ان تسعى اليها ولا تهمليها وتقولى اصير مثل اللص اليمين فسوف يحاسبك الله على اهمالك فى هذا
لاكن ان كان الباب ضيق جدا عليك فالله يرسل لكى المعونه بصلواتك

بالطبع  انتى مؤمنه بالمسيح وليش مشركه.....فى المسيحيه لا نستخدم مشرك او كافر لاكن مؤمن او غير مؤمن

وبصلواتك سوف يرسل لكى اله المعونه الالهيه  الهى تفوق ادراكنا نحن البشر

نصلى الى الله راجين ان يحتميكى ويحفظ سلامك وسعى الى خلاص باقلى الاهل والاقارب

ونشكره لاجل عمله معك

اطمئنى يابنت المسيح انتى مع المسيح  الى الامام فى سلام ومحبه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

ولالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد امين_


----------



## Maria Salib (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب فى الرب يسوع
مجد الرب قدرك ورفع عنك خطيتك وحفظك من كل سوء
امنت بربى يسوع المسيح
وبامى ام الرب المخلص
اشكرك واصلى وادعو لك بصلاتى
من اجل اجابتك لى
ولكن اعلم
وليعلم العالم اجمع
انه لو اتيحت لى الفرصه ولو لبرهه ان اتعمد
لفعلت
نعم لفعلت ولما سالت عن ذلك
لانى خلقت للرب وبايدى الرب رب المجد
الذى ضحى من اجلنا فكيف تسنى لى ان انال شرف وبركة عماد الرب لى واتردد
اصلى من لك ربى رب المجد
واتمنى ان  تعيننى على طاعتك
وان تمن على بالمعموديه على ايدى قداسة البابا شنوده
اطال الرب عمره وحفظه ومجد قداسته فى السماء والارض
وادعو لكم جميعا اخوتى واحبائى فى الرب بالخير والبركه والمجد
سلام ونعمة الاهنا الاه المجد الدائم الرب يسوع عليكم
وذطرونى فى دعائكم
حفظكم الرب
:smi106:


----------

